# Yahoo- Medical calendar for Oct. 21 (Suburban Journals)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Blood drives BLOOD DRIVE: 1-6 p.m. Oct. 30 at Friedens United Church of Christ, 313 E. Main St. in Warrenton. Call 636-456-3971 and leave your name and number to make an appointment. Walk-ins welcome, but appointments are encouraged. Sponsored by the American Red Cross.View the full article


----------

